# Angieluv???



## Maureen Las (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi 
Who remembers me from years ago. ?? I used to be an Infirmary Mod maybe 2008 to 2010 although I joined the forum in 2005 Since I have been off the forum so much has happened in my life. My husband had bladder cancer in 2010 and has been in remission for many years now. Both my parents developed lung cancer between 2012 and 2014 and passed away. I cared for both of them for several years and truly miss them. I am down from about 9 rabbits to 3 and lost my dog who was my namesake, Angie. I lost my rabbits Bernie, Gloria, Penny, Daisy, Joey and Peewee in this time frame. I feel like a different person . I am Getting old with so many losses but nice to be back here 
Angieluv/Maureen


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Maureen,
Welcome back.
Sorry to hear about your losses. Its never easy, especially when it all happens at once.
How are the current critters doing?

Would you like me to merge your screen names?


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 26, 2016)

Would love you to merge my names if you can !!! My current critters are doing fine. I have 3 bunnies, 2 elderly and 4 guinea pigs and my African grey parrot, Neil !! Thank you! ,,, and my new kitty , Bella Louise !


----------



## Azerane (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey there, welcome back to the forum  It's always great to see seasoned members return to a forum. I'm sorry to hear about your troubles and losses. I know a little about cancer as my mum has had both thyroid (beaten), and breast cancer (currently in remission). It's a long and very tough road.

Would love to see pics of your pets if you cared to share, we love seeing bunny pics (and all the others of course).

How old is your African Grey? My husband's family had a rescue grey for many years, she was just a gorgeous bird, so lively and absolutely full of character. I was amazed at the smallest cues she would pick up on and how she worked with words and sounds she knew to create new sounds and meanings to suit the mood.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Azerane,

My African grey is about 15 yrs old; we got him when he was about 1 yr old and he is a big big talker. He mimics both my husband"s and my voice and also does any number of mechanical sounds. He is a wonderful companion. 

My rabbits had their pictures posted here long ago as 2 of my bunnies are probably over 11 yrs old. I have my first rescue from 2005 and he was several years when I adopted him. Will look into posting pics. At this point would need to relearn it lol. 
Yes, cancer has been a huge part of my life since 2010 . I know that you also understand because it has been part of your family's life also. 
Thanks for responding


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 31, 2016)

:welcome1 back. Unfortunately, loss is just one facet of living. We're down to 5 bunnies right now, but one is coming to us from Oregon thru "Operation Roger" soon so we'll have 2 Lionheads, but way less than the 17 we came here with 9 years ago.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 31, 2016)

I never knew that you once had 17 bunnies! You ARE running a fertilizer factory :-D LOL. 2 new lionheads sound awesome. Good Luck!!!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2016)

Of course we remember you! 
I'm not quite as active here as I once was but I try. I'm finishing up my last year of school and that keeps me very busy!


:hugsquish:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Christina, 
Yeah, you have been with the forum as long as I have  Great that you are almost through school. Do you remember Jim D. ..is he still on the forum ??


----------



## missyscove (Apr 4, 2016)

Of course I remember him. Haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## myheart (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Angieluv!! Wow this does seem like a good time to come back to RO! Missyscove and Larry still here! Yes to Jim D, we must find him. Is Tiny's Mom still on? I have to find her book again. It gave me so much comfort when Patrick and Luna passed.
Who else would we all know? I should find out if Naurestee has time to make an appearance.

I know how time changes everything. I feel like a different person also. So many losses over the years, and thinking time will heal the pain. Hasn't happened yet. The losses hurt just as much now as they did then. Maybe it's time to come back at chat for a while on RO. So much has changed on RO also. Will have to re-learn everything over again also. LOL

myheart


----------

